# My Blood axe Orks



## goschar (Jul 7, 2008)

This are the 3 blood axe Un-Orky boys that i have painted from the black reach pack.

Enjoy!!!!














































Comments and ideas are welcome! :mrgreen:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

They seem pretty good too me, well done on the camo but might i suggest giving the skin a wash to add more shading and depth too the model. JD


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice camo. Drill out the gun barrels, or at least paint a black dot where the opening would be. Other than that, pretty good start.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look very good. My only suggestion would be a very thin wash on the metalics to give them a little bit of a 'used' oily look.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like the 'face paint' but I agree Jordan..., giving the models a wash would help in giving them that "finishing touch". Good work:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with everything said here so far.

The models themselves are painted nicely and very neatly, but I suggest a wash on the skins and metals to give it more depth.

Cool stuff!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Agreed, for washes, a real wash of badab black would be my advice.


----------

